# suspension advice



## hamflex (Dec 29, 2003)

I want to tighten up the suspension on my 1997 200sx se-r, i havent had that much luck. So i was wondering what is the best company to buy from, who makes the best stuff? So far im in the market for,Pretty much every thing. the only stuff ive found is stillen, but i was wondering what else what was out there. So plese let me know whats the best, and the best place to get it from.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The TrueChoice Stage 4 is nice - $4000 or so for the full setup. While you're at it, to really boost the suspension performance, you should do some fabrication and convert to a B13 independant rear. That's pretty much "the best."


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

samo said:


> The TrueChoice Stage 4 is nice - $4000 or so for the full setup. While you're at it, to really boost the suspension performance, you should do some fabrication and convert to a B13 independant rear. That's pretty much "the best."


It would cost so much no one could affrod that to its dumb advice, plus the IRS offers no advantage to the B14's rear suspension.

Mike


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

He didn't really give me a price range to work with here - he just asked what's "the best," so I told him what's the best. For all I know, this car is competing in SCCA or is a wild showcar that can get everything sponsored  .


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

samo said:


> He didn't really give me a price range to work with here - he just asked what's "the best," so I told him what's the best. For all I know, this car is competing in SCCA or is a wild showcar that can get everything sponsored  .


B13 suspension is just as good as the B14's suspension, its not better.

Mike


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Really? Good to know.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

or do you mean just as bad as B14's suspension...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> or do you mean just as bad as B14's suspension...


Tell that to the ZO6's Porshes and Vipers I smoke at the track.

Mike


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Search, it's been covered thousands of times. Whatever you do, don't buy cheap suspension!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

good suspensions are...

TEIN SS , Ground Control Coils w/ AGX , TEIN BASICS , B&G street coils , JIC MAGIC and many many more.

those are the ones i recommend of using that does decent if not really good performance for suspensions.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

TEIN

nuff said...i love my tein ss's...liu wishes he could have them

lol, jk


----------

